# Stealth Hydroponics kit?



## Cook_ (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone else using a Stealth hydroponics kit? Any opinions on how well it works? Also what organics fertilizers work best for it.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

My first set-up was bought from www.sunlightsheds.com.  Don't go to the link.  They rip you off.  It took almost a month for me to get all the parts for my system from them.  Straight up, they are a bunch of burn outs that shouldn't be in business.  Anyways, there are all types of stealth hydroponic set-ups.  Just converting a closet or converting a big dresser to a grow area can be stealth.  If you can explain a little more clearly what you would like to know we may be able to help you more

Organic fertilizers are something I never dabbled with in hydro.  I've heard too many horror stories and I am leaning towards organic soil grows in a big way now... Especially that I am only outside during the warm months.


----------



## Cook_ (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah for now im using schultz? Any good for hydro systems? And I got my bubbleponics kit from stealthhydro.com if you or anyone knows if that is a good system. Also how much fert should i be using my tub is 8 gallons?


----------



## booradley (Jul 2, 2007)

Using organic nutes for my hydro... haven't had much luck with them really. Going to try non-organic.


----------



## droboy420 (Jul 2, 2007)

the best organic for hydro is worm casting tea


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies ill make sure too look up casting tea


----------



## Dubbie420 (Aug 13, 2007)

I much prefer the pre-made grow boxes by "homegrown-hydroponics.com". They have good customer service and a far superior product!


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 13, 2007)

I would rather buy one of those omega farm thingys just IMO then waste $1500 for something i can put together for less then $500


----------



## woOzer (Aug 13, 2007)

ok the SH system is awsome. i have a few friends and a cousin who have had nothing but success. dont cheap out on the lights. their floros work great but buy 2 sets. im using it as well and if i am impressed im buying a second. hope this helps



woOzer


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 18, 2008)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Yeah for now im using schultz? Any good for hydro systems? And I got my bubbleponics kit from stealthhydro.com if you or anyone knows if that is a good system. Also how much fert should i be using my tub is 8 gallons?


 
You should be using ferts for 6 gallons. Yes, the tank holds 8 gallons, but you should only fill it with 6 gallons of water. Then use the packets taht come with it and you cant go wrong.


----------



## THE Roseman (Feb 18, 2008)

To answer your question, I highly reccomend it!  It is great for newbies. You could build one yourself, and save $50 to $80 but those holes are difficult to cut, and some parts, like the irrigation hub, is very hard to find. AND, thier Instructional CD is geat too.  And look at thier FAQ and Customer Service link at thier website.  There, look for Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting for ideas on how to become more efficient with it, grow fster and grow more. 
Peace!


----------

